# Keeping cool on a budget



## mariofromontario (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey all, though i would share som pics of my cooling setup. This an old air conditioner i grabbed from the dump. I gutted the thing and the part you see is the secondary rad, or the small one that cools the freeon.I had to make no modifications to the thing, except alot of diasasemply. All i had to buy was a 10"to 6" adapter, and some hose clamps, hose apapters, and hose.

the only tools used were: 
a pipe cutter
a screwdriver
a drill
self tapping metal screws

~if you have been needing to do something to cool youre room, and have a well, or no water meter, and a limited income,this may work
The 6" fan wasnt cheap, but the cooler cost me around 20 dollars total.

You will have to drain the freeon =(, i had moral issues w/ this, i reminded myself i dont drive a car, as is cut the line and heading away from the fumes.

I just pump cold well water through it, then the water goes, through my res chiller and back into the ground.

~if you pump city water through it, and drain into the sewer,this seems like a waste of water. It of coarse wouldnt be if we stopped putting all those detergents, shampoos, conditioners, liquid plumber fish killer, oil pesticedes,ect into our water system; as it would simply be a bit of pure water in amongst bio diverse water, rich w/ human, plant and animal waste. But now im ranting. Karma. 

this really works for me, my room is very small indeed, just a closet, and barley a walk in, but i have almost 750 watts, no air cooled lights, and my room never gets above 24 or 25, my out take is a 456 cfm squirl cage.

THe air conditioner i used was one of those portable sukers around 6000 btu. id recomend using this kind as the design has more structural bits to play with. the intake pumps into the top on the thing, i removed the hose cause it hung in the way of the photo.

Take care all.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats a very good idea .. i have the same issue. . heat problems. . because my closet is only about 2' x 4' .. and im pushin 400 watts HPS ..  i'd love to steal ur idea but im on city water .. ...  .. i was thinkin to myself to make a resevoir and use a pump to push the water through but i cant really think of an ecomical way to cool the water .. all i'd end up doin is pumping hot water back and forth ..   im gonna keep thinkin .. and hey if you can think of something let me know .. ya seem to be pretty swift. . 


take it easy and thanks for startin an idea anyway    

-Mr Anonymous


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

Why not just A/C it?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

I've got a 600 HPS in a 2x3 setup. I vented out with 6 inch insulated duct into a hollowed out A/C unit. Works great. I use a cool tube though....


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey eggman, with your cool tube is your bulb almost room temp?  Those things look really effective.


----------

